# What do you think is the most popular hunting rifle ?



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I think the title explains it all but what do you think is the most popular hunting rifle.
An example is when i think of shot guns i think of the Remington 870.

-Anthony


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Springfield 3006 just based on the numbers sold and still out there after WW2. Followed by the Mod 94 30-30.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Probably a Winchester 1873

Winchester rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably, in America, a 30-30 levergun of some sort ... Winchester or Marlin. Or, at least, I believe 30-30 has probably taken more North American game than any other rifle in history.

I may be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 26, 2012)

Tough call. I hear about the Ruger 10/22 and the Remington 870 more than any other long guns.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

.30-'06 or .308, probably a Remington model 70 or 700 and their variants.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For many years it was the lever action 30-30 but I betting that may have changed by now.
Just as for years the 30.06 was king but has faded slowly as the US military switched to 308.
Problem with that now days is look at shot guns there are how many version of the same gun now.
Mossberg has done a lot of catching up to the 870 both come in to many version to count now.
Rifles just to many versions of them anymore.
Rem 700 Ruger 77 are both very high in numbers.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this really varies on which part of the country You are in.Some areas are Shotgun only,so I'd say Rem 870.Some are lever rifles,so I'd say a toss up with Marlin,and win in 30/30,and some are bolt which could be Rem,Win,savage and probably in 30-06.There are many,many really popular rifles,cartridges,and game situations so it's hard to say for sure.I use"as issued"M1 rifles in 30-06,or M14 type in .308 for Deer and Antelope.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the Remington 700, would have to be the most sold. 
Most custom guns are made off of the 700 action.
Probably the most consistent out of the box accuracy.

The Winchester 1894 would have to creep up right behind the 700.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I would guess the .30-30 would be the most popular. That's only a guess. Nearly every company has or is making a .30-30 lever rifle.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't really know and really never gave it much thought before. Just guessing though the 30-30 is probably close to the top in the US followed by the 30-06 or 308. I like lever guns and have two a 45 Colt 1892 Winchester clone and a 45-70 with a scope mount. Both are excellent for game of all sizes with the 45 Colt up to deer and the 45-70 any creature roaming the planet regardless. 

As for shotguns a 12 ga and 20 ga side by side are the only shotguns I own now but have owned both Remington 870 and Mossberg 500 pumps in the past.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Over 6,000,000 Winchester Model 94 lever action rifles were made before production ceased in 2006 in Connecticut. They are being made once more by the company in Japan that also makes Brownings. So obviously someone wants to buy them.
I do not know how this compares number wise to Remington 700, but these two rifles have to be at the top of the list.
Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester 94.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As of 2008 Ar 15 that does not cover pre 1986 versions account for 22% of ALL rifle sales


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

topic was hunting rifles. While AR sales are very high, how many are used for hunting?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> topic was hunting rifles. While AR sales are very high, how many are used for hunting?


 All of them that is why we have them. AR's in .223 and 5.56 are legal here for deer and used.
I do remember a study in the late 70's that if you took all the brand names together the lever 30-30 was most common. But we had a lot of years sense then I have seen no real study on it.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> topic was hunting rifles. While AR sales are very high, how many are used for hunting?


A good number of deer are taken in Missouri with 'em. Great varmit rifle around here to.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> .30-'06 or .308, probably a Remington model 70 or 700 and their variants.


 Model 70s are NOT Remington , try Winchester , and they are overall a better rifle than the 700. And insofar as it goes a Savage will give you more per dollar spent and is far easier for the home armorer/hotrodder to work with.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Over 6,000,000 Winchester Model 94 lever action rifles were made before production ceased in 2006 in Connecticut. They are being made once more by the company in Japan that also makes Brownings. So obviously someone wants to buy them.
> I do not know how this compares number wise to Remington 700, but these two rifles have to be at the top of the list.
> Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester 94.


Actually there is a 92 clone out there about 1/3 stronger than the 94 action made by Rossi. It is what I have an often load 45 Colts to the level of 454 Casull loads and it handles them with out a whimper. Oh and Marlin now Remington also make a 94 model action gun.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> All of them that is why we have them. AR's in .223 and 5.56 are legal here for deer and used.
> I do remember a study in the late 70's that if you took all the brand names together the lever 30-30 was most common. But we had a lot of years sense then I have seen no real study on it.


I've also see a few in 308 on the AR platform which would be an excellent hunting rifle. My only problem with the AR platform is how complicated it is to work on.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

5 MILLION Remington 700's sold in the United States alone! Caliber though would have to be .308 or 30-30 for most sold I think?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've hunted with Marlin 336's (30-30), Marlin 444's, 12ga shotguns, .357 revolvers.... even an HK-91 (7.62).
What I've most in the field is Marlin 30-30's and Remington 700's.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

joec said:


> Actually there is a 92 clone out there about 1/3 stronger than the 94 action made by Rossi. It is what I have an often load 45 Colts to the level of 454 Casull loads and it handles them with out a whimper. Oh and Marlin now Remington also make a 94 model action gun.


I have a Rossi '92 in .357/.38. Absolutly love it! You have the better all round cartridge imho. Although I have some .357s goin' over the chrony at 2k fps. it wouldn't rival the power of the Colt load. We already had a.357 wheel gun and wanted to keep it simple.
ANd don't forget Rossi's 336 clones!


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

SSGT said:


> 5 MILLION Remington 700's sold in the United States alone! Caliber though would have to be .308 or 30-30 for most sold I think?


 Nope , the 700 and indeed few bolt platforms are offered in .30-30 , the 788 Remington used to be (better rifle than the 700 by far) , the old Savage 340 used to be , a few others.currently well the Stevens 200 ( J U N K) may still be offered in .30-30 , I believe CZ still catalogs one ( VERY nice shooting rifles in general the CZs are ).

As for most 700s being sold in .308....that's a fffffaaaarrrrrr stretch given the number of chamberings Remington offers in the platform and keep in mind that in cartridge terms the popularity of .308 win is relatively recent , it didn't come along to 1952 and was introduced with the first Model 70 Featherweights in that year , actual development started in '44 , up until '52 it was designated the .30-80 wcf. The 80 being the Model 80 Winchester , which was originally intended as a cheaper alternative to the Model 70 , there are good reason why it didn't survive , by the way there are 5 of the development rifles in the Buffalo Bill Museum in Cody four 80s and one modded 70.

Keep in mind that the .308 was originally developed from .300 savage , that was where the original brass was sourced from at the Frankford arsenal , and frankly the .300 Savage was a better cartridge.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Sr40ken said:


> I have a Rossi '92 in .357/.38. Absolutly love it! You have the better all round cartridge imho. Although I have some .357s goin' over the chrony at 2k fps. it wouldn't rival the power of the Colt load. We already had a.357 wheel gun and wanted to keep it simple.
> ANd don't forget Rossi's 336 clones!


My 45-70 is the Rossi Rio Grande Sr40ken. Now that has been a prefect gun out of the box. I also have a couple of 45 Colt pistols however they are not Rugers so limited as to the power of the loads compared to the Rossi 92. But then they sure killed a lot in the late 1870's on. It is hard hitting with 250 gr in the pistols to 300 gr bullets in the 92.


----------

